# Tip up Identification



## magnumdeke (May 6, 2009)

Going to curtis with 6 people I have 12 tip ups with my info on them, do I need to make temporary tags with each persons name on them so they "own" the tip ups to be legal and not get a "to many lines violation"? or does totaling up the groups line count work without having to retag my traps? Just want to be legal 

Thanks Rick


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

You are good to go as law states must have the OWNERS name on them. As you stated you have that . A CO would count them into the total.

So if had 6 guys, 12 tip-up's and each had a regular pole would be at 18 limit. Just make sure to pull one of them if someone decide to use 2 poles. You get the idea.


----------



## magnumdeke (May 6, 2009)

Here is a quote from another site that got me thinking about it

"Fellow Michigan fisherman remember you have to have your name on every tip up. Last year at tip up town I got "popped" for this. Had 3 kids and wife with me so I sat 10 tip ups and we had 1 jig pole each. Swamp detective checked us and I never thought about all my tip ups had MY name on them. My youngest son has same name as me so they got me for 6 lines too many in water. Ended up costing me $200 when all was said and done. Pretty sleazy of em. Steve"

Little confusing to say the least!!!!!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

In reply to the post about TUT/Houghton Lake - I get checked about every other time out on HL. At least 15 times over the past several years or so. Most of the time there are 2 or 3 of us fishing, the tip-ups we use all have my name on them. The CO, and its not always the same one did not even bring up the fact that all the tip ups have one/same name on them, just wants to make sure we have our licences and do not have to many lines in the water. But thats another story.......


----------



## magnumdeke (May 6, 2009)

Alright then I agree that the way I read the law it says owners name not the fisherman's name so that's what I will go with!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I agree with Burksee. I never worried about whos name was on them as long as there was a name on them. I can think of a lot of senerios why that guy got popped as I'm sure everyone else can too. For example, maybe the kids were playing and he was the only one that ever checked the tip ups or brought in fish from the tip ups. But we will never know since none of us where there to hear both sides of the story and only the side from someone who talks about swamp detectives instead of Conservation Officers.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

magnumdeke said:


> Alright then I agree that the way I read the law it says owners name not the fisherman's name so that's what I will go with!


The rules booklet as of 2009 did say "anglers name". I knew the MCL said "owners name". I contacted the person who took care of the rules booklet (can't remember his name, Kelly Smith maybe?) and it got changed in the 2010 booklet to reflect what the law says. So there was no conflict as to whose name was to be used.


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

Friend just got a ticket for this last weekend on Lake Lansing, other buddy didn't have tip ups so they just used all of his. CO said they must place piece of Duct Tape or something to cover your name, and put whoever's information is fishing with you that day on the tape.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Copper44 said:


> Friend just got a ticket for this last weekend on Lake Lansing, other buddy didn't have tip ups so they just used all of his. CO said they must place piece of Duct Tape or something to cover your name, and put whoever's information is fishing with you that day on the tape.


 Personally, I would try fighting that ticket.


----------



## magnumdeke (May 6, 2009)

Be nice if the enforcement matched how it reads!!!!!!! Now whats a guy to do


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Copper44 said:


> Friend just got a ticket for this last weekend on Lake Lansing, other buddy didn't have tip ups so they just used all of his. CO said they must place piece of Duct Tape or something to cover your name, and put whoever's information is fishing with you that day on the tape.


Talk to the CO involved and see what his take on it is. Maybe he always thought is was the "anglers name" is to be put on the tipup as many have in the past. If you get nowhere, take it to court along with the booklet. (Providing events happened as you say and nothing else) Law and booklet clearly state "owners name". MCL 324.48703?(I'm trying to find it, I have it posted on this forum a year or so ago. Can't find it yet)

What do you think Scott(dead short) or Jason(Jwickland)?


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes I don't understand how their can be so much vagueness in the laws. It seems to really come down to the officers own discretion.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

Also nothing else happened, had 4 tip ups out and they were both jigging. So he considered him to have 5 lines out 2 over the limit.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ask the CO to reconsider or fight it. Maybe a CO here can offer some suggestions.

Of course if the CO saw just one guy go up and check each tip-up, then he could surmise they are all under his control, which would put him over the limit for lines in the water.


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

Yea I don't know how that worked out far as line tending, buddy was just telling me as I am in college for Criminal Justice, in my law class my professor is a proscecuting attorney, he suggested to fight it as well. My buddy is going to, he did mention the officer was very friendly and drilled them with questions. I understand if they were doing many things wrong or something, but this was strictly confusion at best on a vague law.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

boehr said:


> I agree with Burksee. I never worried about whos name was on them as long as there was a name on them. I can think of a lot of senerios why that guy got popped as I'm sure everyone else can too. For example, maybe the kids were playing and he was the only one that ever checked the tip ups or brought in fish from the tip ups. But we will never know since none of us where there to hear both sides of the story and only the side from someone who talks about swamp detectives instead of Conservation Officers.


 
Kind of late to the party, just saw this one. I would agree with Ray on this one. I never really minded who's name is on them as long as the total number of lines is correct.


----------

